# Account Need Attention



## Catapult

My account is on hold,after contacting the support,they said I am owing;i haven't received any such message alert on my phone. Now,I want to settle the arrears but on the billing site,it shows expired. I really need to get online, what can be done?

How do I contact dpoghana support.any email or phone contact?


----------

